

On building an API rating agency - mehdim
http://api500.tumblr.com/post/27336458175/developers-are-the-blood-of-api-economy

======
PaulHoule
ugh

the simple way to have a good API is to charge money for it. if you make money
because the product has value for me, you'll make a good product for me.

in the case of Facebook, LinkedIn, Twitter, etc. the whole point of the API is
to exploit you, not serve you. so they don't care if they piss you off.

~~~
mehdim
If you aren't paying for the product, you are the product. It is true. But
now, so many applications are based on these monopolistic API, which can
change terms and conditions and pricing at any time. More than 1 000 000 3rd
party apps for twitter, even Google maps changed pricing recently. It is about
charging money, but also about policy and involvment to developers, viable
business model and company's roadmap. But without any "rating" how would you
manage your cloud supply chain with thousand of APIs?

~~~
PaulHoule
you don't depend on them, that's the answer

develop your own ip

~~~
mehdim
It is like banking system ! you can be independant with your own safe-deposit
box but it is easier to make business with a bank account ! If you ask only
cash payments, it will be weird sometimes in BtoB ! Same for APIs. How could
you today socialize your application without Facebook, Twitter API?
Geolocalize without Googlemaps API or Bingmaps API? Make our own ?

